# Meet my baby girls



## gibsgirl94 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just joined a week ago and thought I would finally introduce my babies!









Mitsy our diabetic 14 year old DSH tabby. She has been with us since she was 6 weeks. She is a very loving cat on her terms only. She can also be a nasty little thing if anyone besides myself or my husband go near her. 








Jasmine (Jazzy) my 2 year old DMH that we adopted from our local humane society at 12 weeks. Wish I knew what breed she had in her. She is the softest cat I have ever met and has the longest tufts between her toes. She loves to give kisses on the nose.








Lucy our 1 year old and newest addition that we adopted from the local humane society. We were told she was ragdoll and DSH. She was definitely in need of a home. She was adopted prior to us getting her and returned due to a little girl in the family being mean to her. She is the sweetest little thing. 








Our beloved Skeeter who we miss very much. She was Mitsy's sister and had to be put down 2 years ago due to stomach cancer that moved in to her lungs. She had the most beautiful green eyes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What gorgeous cats! 

I'm so sorry about Skeeter. atback You're so right, stunning eyes.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

All beautiful cats, but Skeeter's glorious eyes were -- well -- just that. I'm so sorry you had to lose her. I lost my Zenobi to cancer earlier on this year so I know how awful missing them can be.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Gorgeous girls! Skeeter looked like my beloved Peaches (only peach was orange & white). So hard when they have to leave us. 

Lucy is stunning too - I can't say that I've seen a cat with her markings before!


----------



## gibsgirl94 (Aug 5, 2010)

StormChaser I am sorry for the loss of you Peaches. It is a very tough. JusJim I am so sorry for the loss of your Zenobi. Cancer is very hard to deal with. Our Skeeter had a little cough going on for about 3 weeks, she had no other symptoms that she was sick. I decided to bring her in and that is when we got the bad news. They said she had a mass the size of plum in her stomach and that it had also moved to her lungs. They sent us home with prednisone and 2 days later she had lost all bodily control. She urinated on herself and was falling over when she walked. It was very hard but we knew we couldn't let her suffer. DesnBaby the picture of Jazzy does kind of make it look as though she is shaved on the tummy. I assure you she has a full body of very thick fur  Could be the pink from her skin coming through.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties! I'm so sorry about Skeeter.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

You've got a beautiful little group of girls! Sorry to hear about Skeeter.


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

Mitsy sounds like my Callie was! She loved me and my parents, but uniformly hated just about everyone else who walked into our house. She was a sweet cat but definitely very much only when she decided to be!

Sorry to hear about Skeeter.  She sounds like she was a wonderful cat.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. Beautiful cats!! I love the name Mitsy. I read it as Misty at first... which I have had 2 cats of that name. Mitsy is actually a cuter name.


----------

